# UKM Wiki



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

*Should UKM have a Wiki?*​
Yes 583.33%No116.67%


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Should UKM have a wiki?

It could explain things like:

PCT

HGH

HIIT

Just for example.


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

i think so


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

For people that are too lazy to search threads? lol


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

true monstermash some people just dont search the threads, i did and fount all the information i needed


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Whats a Wiki?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

moby1991 said:


> true monstermash some people just dont search the threads, i did and fount all the information i needed


Yeah plus using threads give you interaction with REAL people as compared to just a statement like that on wiki


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

people would definitely still ask the same questions over and over.. but thats what forums are all about lol.

I think one place to point everyone to would be a good thing though.

maybe some of the more experienced people could contribute too in a true wiki style?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

energize17 said:


> Whats a Wiki?


He is the wikipedia on wiki haha

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

i never knew that wiki had a page on wiki


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like an arbitrator's nightmare, would you have a section for best MP flavour?


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I think Wiki's are a great form of knowledge sharing. I'm sure there are some very clever people here who are tired of answering the same thing, so dont. The younger generations are lazy but are familiar with Wiki's.

I must admit I think it would be better to do a search and get 1 result rather than 100 and then try and sort the fluff from fact. I dont think having a Wiki will change the spirit of the forums at all.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Only problem us anybody can access it and add to it so would have to be well monitored or will give awful advice


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

If you do this you should ban supp companies, reps and their minions from adding info or it will fill up with bull.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Jalapa said:


> If you do this you should ban supp companies, reps and their minions from adding info or it will fill up with bull.


Well thats the whole point of a Wiki. It's community monitored. If someone thinks something is bull they can contest it and give their reason. All the mods have to do is then confirm or deny.

I had a perfect scenario where a Wiki would have been helpful - try searching HCG.... you dont get anything back. I know what it is now, but would have been good to find it here.


----------

